# Bigsticks 55 Gallon



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This tank at one time was an African cichlid planted tanks as well. I got tired of digging and them ripping up plants! About 8 months or so ago I sold them off to a LFS and setup this tank. Its gone through many scapes. A 55 is a challenge to aquascape for me. I was gone for a week or so during the holidays and when I returned the tank was a bit of a jungle. I seem to like it best when its a little over grown. In the photo its in need of a trim. So its my jungle/collector tank for now. Let me know what you think. I have been shooting lots of photos with my new Canon XTi. Im getting better but still a long way off of some of the work I have seen here. Let me know what I can do to improve the photo as well. Im having trouble bringing out the detail and overexposure on some of the plants while other areas are way to dark.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like a great tank in the making although I'd like to point out that the plants in the back form a sort of "fence" that seems to lack cohesion. It would be best to let the plants grow out more and form layers that overlap each other. Great selection of plants.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it looks great, very coloful and healthy growth; I too like your selection of plants.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

maybe it's the lighting of the picture, but I somewhat agree w/lildark185. I find my eyes moving back and forth from left to right, while searching for something in the dark section under the power head. 

Maybe more of a specific focal point would improve the tank.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice tank  i know you from PT how much lighting do you have on there ?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking tank Jeff! Spotless plants as usual. ;-)

As far as shooting, I think you probably need to add more light over the tank when your photographing. Do you have an extra strip light that you could temporarily put over, just for the shot?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

krisw said:


> Nice looking tank Jeff! Spotless plants as usual. ;-)
> 
> As far as shooting, I think you probably need to add more light over the tank when your photographing. Do you have an extra strip light that you could temporarily put over, just for the shot?


Thanks! I thought about adding another light, but it dosent seem logical, it will make the overexposed areas even more over exposed and the dark areas just a little lighter. Dont know Ill have to try it out


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks all for the comments, I agree the tonia needs to be a little thicker, and the Blyxa had filled in a bit there as well. The tank has 110 watts over it


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks! I thought about adding another light, but it dosent seem logical, it will make the overexposed areas even more over exposed and the dark areas just a little lighter. Dont know Ill have to try it out


I'm certainly not the expert in this area, but if you got your tripod, you could take one picture with your current setup, then another with the extra light on to get the right light levels on the shaded areas, and then merge the two in Photoshop.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

AHHH, the old mask, yes, I am just not that talented yet! Something I will have to play around with. Thanks


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

That tank's a beauty, your hard work really shows !


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. I'm also really interested in the names of your plants, particularly the grassy one in the back, middle...and the shorter growing ones in the middle and front of the tank. Great job. It certainly beats mine, lol....I am so jelous!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I love this tank, it really looks awesome. Of course, I am terribly jealous too!

Great job!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

nice tank! as for pics, try a 8k lights for photo session the greens will saturate and you will love it


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I havent updated this thread in awhile! Much has changes, redid the tank with Aquasoil about 2 months ago So here is a new photo of my tank. AaronT and KrisW stuck around after todays GWAPA meeting to help me get a decent shot. Here she is!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! You are on fire lately! Two awesome tanks! I LOVE what you'd done with this!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm glad the shot turned out. Great scape!


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice tank! Good Job!
Question outside of the topic. What lense did you use on your camera to take a picture of Pleco eggs.

Thanks.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

beautiful tank, From the looks of it your plants are loving the aquasoil.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Great job with a hard-to-plant 55!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Man, every time I start spending time looking at tanks like this I get the urge to go on a crazy re-scape.

I really like the most recent photo. Very nice.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I forgot what that tank looked like! Makes me wish it looked like that right now! I havent been spending much time on my tanks, and none of them really have much of a scape right now. May have to put together a scape soon.


----------



## FSM (May 30, 2009)

What was the large stem plant in the right background of the first picture?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you are looking at the Ludwigia 'cuba'


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

great 55 gallon. i will follow this thread:clap2:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

this tank is in the 101 best plants book i own in the back in the aquascape pages!!!! holy moley i know a celeb!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> this tank is in the 101 best plants book i own in the back in the aquascape pages!!!! holy moley i know a celeb!!!


That book has lots of Bigstick's photos in it. He's famous. There are lots of celebs on APC. You just never know who you might be talkin' to!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

lol very true


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You are correct.
LOL, I dont know about famous!

My 29 and 2.5 is in there as well. Along with a bunch of plant photos
Thanks!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

any update to this as well?


----------

